# Newbie to this Forum



## Kathleen_1804 (Oct 11, 2017)

Hiya my name is Kathleen i am 29 years old i was diagnosed with type 1 diabetes in 2001 when i was 13 years of age.

My diabetes journey has been on a very bumpy ride ever since being diagnosed because i just could not handle it to be honest i am still struggling with being a diabetic you would think having diabetes for 16 years i would be can't good with having a good control but i don't the only time my diabetes was perfect was when i was pregnant with my daughter in 2013 but then after that my diabetes slowly went back to being badly controlled depression was a big part of me not caring about my health which along the road it has been rough only last year i ended up in hospital with DKA and you would of thought that would of scared me into looking after my diabetes but no. But recently i had to see my gp and i asked her about having another baby and i was basically told if i wasn't keen on having another then she would advise me to not go through it. So really my only chances really on having another baby is to get better control of my diabetes and to do that i need to eat better and exercise. I have now joined a gym and started eating better i do have some off days still but i feel more positive now.

x x x x x x x x


----------



## Radders (Oct 11, 2017)

Kathleen_1804 said:


> Hiya my name is Kathleen i am 29 years old i was diagnosed with type 1 diabetes in 2001 when i was 13 years of age.
> 
> My diabetes journey has been on a very bumpy ride ever since being diagnosed because i just could not handle it to be honest i am still struggling with being a diabetic you would think having diabetes for 16 years i would be can't good with having a good control but i don't the only time my diabetes was perfect was when i was pregnant with my daughter in 2013 but then after that my diabetes slowly went back to being badly controlled depression was a big part of me not caring about my health which along the road it has been rough only last year i ended up in hospital with DKA and you would of thought that would of scared me into looking after my diabetes but no. But recently i had to see my gp and i asked her about having another baby and i was basically told if i wasn't keen on having another then she would advise me to not go through it. So really my only chances really on having another baby is to get better control of my diabetes and to do that i need to eat better and exercise. I have now joined a gym and started eating better i do have some off days still but i feel more positive now.
> 
> x x x x x x x x


Hi Kathleen, sorry to hear you are struggling but glad that you have found this forum. Personally I find it really motivating knowing I can come on here and people will understand what it's all about. I'm sure it helps keep me on track!


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Oct 11, 2017)

Hello and welcome, I wish you all the best in trying to get a handle on your diabetes and having another baby


----------



## Kathleen_1804 (Oct 11, 2017)

Radders said:


> Hi Kathleen, sorry to hear you are struggling but glad that you have found this forum. Personally I find it really motivating knowing I can come on here and people will understand what it's all about. I'm sure it helps keep me on track!


Thank you i felt so alone so wanted to try something different x x


----------



## Kathleen_1804 (Oct 11, 2017)

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> Hello and welcome, I wish you all the best in trying to get a handle on your diabetes and having another baby


Thank you and me too  x


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Oct 11, 2017)

Kathleen_1804 said:


> Thank you and me too  x




You'll find lots of support and advice on here, I'm relatively newly diagnosed but many posters have had this a while and are very knowledgeable


----------



## trophywench (Oct 11, 2017)

Most hospital diabetes clinics are very helpful to both TTC and pregnant ladies - they give pre-conception advice to help you get back onto the straight and narrow and stay safe througout!  DO give your clinic a ring and ask for help!


----------



## Ally beetle (Oct 12, 2017)

Kathleen_1804 said:


> Thank you and me too  x


Welcome to DUK forum it is alway nice to see new faces. I hope you manage to settle your glucose levels down. I found once I lost a bit of weight and did more exercise my diabetes has got an awful lot easier to control


----------



## Ralph-YK (Oct 12, 2017)

Hi Kathleen from a T2


----------



## Kathleen_1804 (Oct 12, 2017)

Ally beetle said:


> Welcome to DUK forum it is alway nice to see new faces. I hope you manage to settle your glucose levels down. I found once I lost a bit of weight and did more exercise my diabetes has got an awful lot easier to control[/QUOT


I tend to lose focus with everything when my depression takes over but i need to change the way i think i am currently waiting to see a dietitian the last one i seen was not very nice she was always talked down to me like i was stupid but i need the help with the eating side of diabetes and how to adjust my insulin especially with losing weight i have lost all confidence in my ability to treat my diabetes which makes me sad because i want it controlled and not have it control me so fingers crossed got to keep positive x x


----------



## Bubbsie (Oct 12, 2017)

Kathleen_1804 said:


> I tend to lose focus with everything when my depression takes over but i need to change the way i think i am currently waiting to see a dietitian the last one i seen was not very nice she was always talked down to me like i was stupid but i need the help with the eating side of diabetes and how to adjust my insulin especially with losing weight i have lost all confidence in my ability to treat my diabetes which makes me sad because i want it controlled and not have it control me so fingers crossed got to keep positive x x


Kathleen...no idea about insulin...or wanting to have another baby...don't use the former (insulin)...no wish to do the latter at my age...just want to offer you some general support...there are some members of our health care teams who do not treat us with much dignity...or afford us the respect we deserve...they can only make us feel inadequate/stupid if we let them...clearly you are not stupid...you have a family you take care of...you have been struggling with your diabetes & depression...you need support...I have no doubt you will get it here...once you have a bit more confidence...gain a little more knowledge...you can tackle any DSN of nurse that you have to see..often we need to be hard headed...persistent...pig headed...call it what you will...you can get there...make sure you ask those members here that have the necessary experience any question you feel is relevant...hopefully by the time you get to your next appointment...you'll be armed with more information...be able to ask the relevant questions...you lack confidence that's all...it'll come with time....good luck...keep us updated.


----------



## Amigo (Oct 12, 2017)

Kathleen_1804 said:


> I tend to lose focus with everything when my depression takes over but i need to change the way i think i am currently waiting to see a dietitian the last one i seen was not very nice she was always talked down to me like i was stupid but i need the help with the eating side of diabetes and how to adjust my insulin especially with losing weight i have lost all confidence in my ability to treat my diabetes which makes me sad because i want it controlled and not have it control me so fingers crossed got to keep positive x x



Best wishes Kathleen. You seem to have been battling things on a number of fronts and depression and lack of self belief makes diabetic control very hard. Sounds to me like you’ve had a mind shift now though and are feeling more positive. Good luck with everything


----------



## Kathleen_1804 (Oct 12, 2017)

Thank you i lost my dad 2 years ago to a heart attack i really struggled with grief i still find days hard without him i had an appointment with my gp and he had told me if i dont sort my diabetes out i could end up with a heart attack at the age of 60 i turn 30 next year so that gave me a kick up the butt x x


----------



## Kathleen_1804 (Oct 12, 2017)

Bubbsie said:


> Kathleen...no idea about insulin...or wanting to have another baby...don't use the former (insulin)...no wish to do the latter at my age...just want to offer you some general support...there are some members of our health care teams who do not treat us with much dignity...or afford us the respect we deserve...they can only make us feel inadequate/stupid if we let them...clearly you are not stupid...you have a family you take care of...you have been struggling with your diabetes & depression...you need support...I have no doubt you will get it here...once you have a bit more confidence...gain a little more knowledge...you can tackle any DSN of nurse that you have to see..often we need to be hard headed...persistent...pig headed...call it what you will...you can get there...make sure you ask those members here that have the necessary experience any question you feel is relevant...hopefully by the time you get to your next appointment...you'll be armed with more information...be able to ask the relevant questions...you lack confidence that's all...it'll come with time....good luck...keep us updated.


thank you for your kind words x


----------



## Lisa66 (Oct 12, 2017)

Hello Kathleen, welcome to the forum. Sorry to hear you've been struggling, but pleased to hear you are turning a corner now and feeling a little more positive.

I was diagnosed at a similar age to you, I've had two children and like you my control was very good while pregnant, although this was before MDI regime that I'm on now. After having them (and losing my Dad) I gradually put on weight and even though I've always been active, I did struggle to lose this until something clicked a few years ago and I gave myself a bit of a kick up the rear! The plus side of eating well and exercise is that it does help you to feel better and that good feeling can be quite addictive...although we all, diabetic or not, have off days and you mustn't beat yourself up if you do, just put that off day behind you and move on. 

As a supplement to the gym, do you have the opportunity to get some extra walking in? I always find 30 minutes walking wherever in the fresh air,  never fails to pick me up...is it endorphins, someone will tell us? I actually lost more weight doing this than at the gym, possibly because I enjoy it more and it's easier to do. I have a friend who is a personal trainer and she has a nearby gp who has  recommended patients suffering from depression to her, rather than put them on medication...so I guess there must be something in it. I am more confident now than I have been for years. So, after all that rambling, I just want to wish  you good luck in getting where you want to be


----------



## Kathleen_1804 (Oct 12, 2017)

Lisa66 said:


> Hello Kathleen, welcome to the forum. Sorry to hear you've been struggling, but pleased to hear you are turning a corner now and feeling a little more positive.
> 
> I was diagnosed at a similar age to you, I've had two children and like you my control was very good while pregnant, although this was before MDI regime that I'm on now. After having them (and losing my Dad) I gradually put on weight and even though I've always been active, I did struggle to lose this until something clicked a few years ago and I gave myself a bit of a kick up the rear! The plus side of eating well and exercise is that it does help you to feel better and that good feeling can be quite addictive...although we all, diabetic or not, have off days and you mustn't beat yourself up if you do, just put that off day behind you and move on.
> 
> As a supplement to the gym, do you have the opportunity to get some extra walking in? I always find 30 minutes walking wherever in the fresh air,  never fails to pick me up...is it endorphins, someone will tell us? I actually lost more weight doing this than at the gym, possibly because I enjoy it more and it's easier to do. I have a friend who is a personal trainer and she has a nearby gp who has  recommended patients suffering from depression to her, rather than put them on medication...so I guess there must be something in it. I am more confident now than I have been for years. So, after all that rambling, I just want to wish  you good luck in getting where you want to be



Hi I will only be going to the gym 3 times a week as im not very active the most exercise i get is walking my daughter to school and picking her up which isnt really good but i do want to start walking it helps clear my mind i just need to believe in myself and keep positive x


----------



## Lisa66 (Oct 12, 2017)

Only 3 times?! 3 times is a great start! If you went everyday, you'd soon get bored with it. Maybe if you have time, could you walk back a slightly longer route after dropping her off? Walk a longer way to pick her up? You'll probably pass others doing the same thing. I found most people have a smile and an hello, which is always nice. Just focus on why you're doing it and you'll get there.


----------



## Bubbsie (Oct 12, 2017)

Kathleen_1804 said:


> Hi I will only be going to the gym 3 times a week as im not very active the most exercise i get is walking my daughter to school and picking her up which isnt really good but i do want to start walking it helps clear my mind i just need to believe in myself and keep positive x


Walking is excellent Kathleen...I walk every day when I'm not working...clears your head...doesn't have to be fast paced...any activity you can do will count...be beneficial...good time to think through anything bothering you...you will get there...difficult to believe at times...bit by bit...a nice steady pace is better than rushing.


----------



## Kathleen_1804 (Oct 12, 2017)

i am scared of failing that what worries me but i need to do something and i really want another baby but most of all i want to do it for me x x


----------



## Lisa66 (Oct 12, 2017)

That's perfectly understandable. Set yourself small achievable goals. As you achieve these you'll gain more confidence to step up to your next challenge and they will become easier as you get fitter. A basic pedometer is good for walking too, maybe you have one on your phone or could download an app. Set yourself a goal a week maybe. One day at a time, or a week. A week goes surprisingly quickly. You've  taken the first steps by joining the gym and eating better, so there's two things to tick off. Perhaps keep a little notebook to jot down your achievements, however small. (Hope I'm sounding encouraging rather than bossy?) x


----------



## Lisa66 (Oct 12, 2017)

Ps. As I'm sure you're aware you'll  probably need to test a bit more and adjust your insulin as you become more active and your eating habits change. There will be days when you may need an extra snack or two, which can be frustrating, so have some healthy snacks about and don't let it stop you doing the exercise...you'll soon see a pattern and be able to work out adjustments (or ask advice from DSN).


----------



## Kathleen_1804 (Oct 12, 2017)

Lisa66 said:


> That's perfectly understandable. Set yourself small achievable goals. As you achieve these you'll gain more confidence to step up to your next challenge and they will become easier as you get fitter. A basic pedometer is good for walking too, maybe you have one on your phone or could download an app. Set yourself a goal a week maybe. One day at a time, or a week. A week goes surprisingly quickly. You've  taken the first steps by joining the gym and eating better, so there's two things to tick off. Perhaps keep a little notebook to jot down your achievements, however small. (Hope I'm sounding encouraging rather than bossy?) x



No this is really helping me i never thought about writing down what i want to achieve could be a long list because i want to achieve alot i actually have a fitbit but a cheaper version one x


----------



## Kathleen_1804 (Oct 12, 2017)

Lisa66 said:


> Ps. As I'm sure you're aware you'll  probably need to test a bit more and adjust your insulin as you become more active and your eating habits change. There will be days when you may need an extra snack or two, which can be frustrating, so have some healthy snacks about and don't let it stop you doing the exercise...you'll soon see a pattern and be able to work out adjustments (or ask advice from DSN).



yes i spoke to my diabetic nurse and she advise me on what to have


----------



## Greyhound Gal (Oct 12, 2017)

Hi Kathleen and welcome to the forum. @Lisa66 has given you some good advice and I hope you start to see and feel some improvements soon. 
If you have any questions or just want a rant, feel free. Someone will be along to help wherever we can


----------



## Bubbsie (Oct 12, 2017)

Kathleen_1804 said:


> i am scared of failing that what worries me but i need to do something and i really want another baby but most of all i want to do it for me x x


Never be afraid of failing something at first...even second...each time you try again...you push yourself a little harder...bit like learning to ride a bike when we were small...how many times did we fall off...then finally those stabilisers came off...then no stopping us...but...do believe you need achievable goals...the gym three times a week...if you enjoy that fine...if not start with one visit...build up...I was so inactive last year...when diagnosed clueless about diabetes...no idea how to navigate the health service...my GP and I had the most awful relationship...came on the forum...got advice...listened learned...started by walking to my local shop...then built up...now not unusual to walk 3-4miles a day...have an exercise bike...do an hour on it most days...whatever you can do is a benefit...Kathleen...you are a mother...the hardest job in the world...you can do that...you can manage this...and that DSN...who knows she may be may have more empathy than the previous one...you need to think about all the things you are good at...what you've accomplished...feel proud of them...you have nothing to prove to us...most of us have been where you are...know how you feel.


----------



## Kathleen_1804 (Oct 12, 2017)

Bubbsie said:


> Never be afraid of failing something at first...even second...each time you try again...you push yourself a little harder...bit like learning to ride a bike when we were small...how many times did we fall off...then finally those stabilisers came off...then no stopping us...but...do believe you need achievable goals...the gym three times a week...if you enjoy that fine...if not start with one visit...build up...I was so inactive last year...when diagnosed clueless about diabetes...no idea how to navigate the health service...my GP and I had the most awful relationship...came on the forum...got advice...listened learned...started by walking to my local shop...then built up...now not unusual to walk 3-4miles a day...have an exercise bike...do an hour on it most days...whatever you can do is a benefit...Kathleen...you are a mother...the hardest job in the world...you can do that...you can manage this...and that DSN...who knows she may be may have more empathy than the previous one...you need to think about all the things you are good at...what you've accomplished...feel proud of them...you have nothing to prove to us...most of us have been where you are...know how you feel.



thank you for the support it has really helped today i need to put a plan of action in place x x


----------



## Kathleen_1804 (Oct 12, 2017)

Greyhound Gal said:


> Hi Kathleen and welcome to the forum. @Lisa66 has given you some good advice and I hope you start to see and feel some improvements soon.
> If you have any questions or just want a rant, feel free. Someone will be along to help wherever we can



Thank you x


----------



## Bubbsie (Oct 12, 2017)

Kathleen_1804 said:


> thank you for the support it has really helped today i need to put a plan of action in place x x


Yep...certainly one of your options Kathleen...or you could let it develop naturally...I had no action plan...just extended walking...saw a small improvement...used to drive to the shops...about 500 yards down the road...now wouldn't dream of it...gradually built up my activity...blimey...I am being a right old nag today...just saying don't force anything...your resolve is strong...it will happen...in your own time.


----------



## Ally beetle (Oct 12, 2017)

Kathleen_1804 said:


> I tend to lose focus with everything when my depression takes over but i need to change the way i think i am currently waiting to see a dietitian the last one i seen was not very nice she was always talked down to me like i was stupid but i need the help with the eating side of diabetes and how to adjust my insulin especially with losing weight i have lost all confidence in my ability to treat my diabetes which makes me sad because i want it controlled and not have it control me so fingers crossed got to keep positive x x


I have been overweight for a long time, I was 13 stone when I was 20 and I was 18 stone a couple of months ago at 38 yo I became overweight just after I became diabetic was between 14 to 16 stone for years then everything went belly up so to speak. when I first became diabetic I was really quite well controlled even after the honeymoon period, then I put on the weight and my levels went up and up in the last 6 months I have made a concerted effort to reduce my carb intake do a little more exercise and reduce my portion sizes a little and I have lost half a stone without tring that hard honist I am doing a bit of a high fat low carb thing and it really works and I am eating nearly as much and I am losing weight!!. It is weird as in a diet group you would be told to do the opposite

Now depression onto I know something about that from personal experience!!!! I know it is hell on earth sometimes I go really low and do not function at all well. I have had to take months off work as I cant face it. The only way I have come out of the dark days was medication but, with medication I have found it will raise your mood and keep it flat and then when you are out the doldrums you need to take the bull by the horns and try to get yourself out of it and my way has been to exercise and to get my mind into something  and tried councelling get the GP to refer you then if you find it helpful try to find more. as soon as I felt I was coping I reduced my antidepressants with the ok of my GP  as in my opinion antidepressant are not the long term answer they help when you are really low

keep positive and do it for you and try to ignore the negative crappy bull you get from some so called health professionals. I am one and if I am out of line I am not too proud to get a ticking off if a patient is not happy with what I said. It is your life you are living and they are there to help you not to judge you!! take care and hope I have been of some help just remember you are not alone!!


----------



## Kathleen_1804 (Oct 12, 2017)

Ally beetle said:


> I have been overweight for a long time, I was 13 stone when I was 20 and I was 18 stone a couple of months ago at 38 yo I became overweight just after I became diabetic was between 14 to 16 stone for years then everything went belly up so to speak. when I first became diabetic I was really quite well controlled even after the honeymoon period, then I put on the weight and my levels went up and up in the last 6 months I have made a concerted effort to reduce my carb intake do a little more exercise and reduce my portion sizes a little and I have lost half a stone without tring that hard honist I am doing a bit of a high fat low carb thing and it really works and I am eating nearly as much and I am losing weight!!. It is weird as in a diet group you would be told to do the opposite
> 
> Now depression onto I know something about that from personal experience!!!! I know it is hell on earth sometimes I go really low and do not function at all well. I have had to take months off work as I cant face it. The only way I have come out of the dark days was medication but, with medication I have found it will raise your mood and keep it flat and then when you are out the doldrums you need to take the bull by the horns and try to get yourself out of it and my way has been to exercise and to get my mind into something  and tried councelling get the GP to refer you then if you find it helpful try to find more. as soon as I felt I was coping I reduced my antidepressants with the ok of my GP  as in my opinion antidepressant are not the long term answer they help when you are really low
> 
> keep positive and do it for you and try to ignore the negative crappy bull you get from some so called health professionals. I am one and if I am out of line I am not too proud to get a ticking off if a patient is not happy with what I said. It is your life you are living and they are there to help you not to judge you!! take care and hope I have been of some help just remember you are not alone!!



i recently found that doing the carb counting and exercising i had lost 10lbs and i felt really good. i really dont want to be on medication for my diabetes especially with wanting to have another baby i know i am going to have a few bumps in the road but going to stay positive x x


----------



## Kathleen_1804 (Oct 12, 2017)

Bubbsie said:


> Yep...certainly one of your options Kathleen...or you could let it develop naturally...I had no action plan...just extended walking...saw a small improvement...used to drive to the shops...about 500 yards down the road...now wouldn't dream of it...gradually built up my activity...blimey...I am being a right old nag today...just saying don't force anything...your resolve is strong...it will happen...in your own time.



Thats what i need to remember its not going to happen over night but i just want it sorted now but i am going to talk my time getting there x x


----------



## Wirrallass (Oct 13, 2017)

Hi Kathleen welcome x


----------



## Kathleen_1804 (Oct 13, 2017)

wirralass said:


> Hi Kathleen welcome x


Thank you x


----------



## Ditto (Oct 13, 2017)

Hello Kathleen, welcome to the forum. Sorry to hear about your Dad. My Dad dropped dead at 43, in the blink of an eye he was gone. I never thought I'd get to 64! Thought I'd die with heart at an early age too. Still amazed I'm here really. Well done on the weight loss.


----------



## Lisa66 (Oct 20, 2017)

Hi Kathleen, how are you? Have you had a good week?


----------



## Kathleen_1804 (Oct 23, 2017)

Lisa66 said:


> Hi Kathleen, how are you? Have you had a good week?


hiya i had a crap week last week i was full of the cold and it affected my blood sugars i barely had any food appart from breakfast and a small dinner  hope you are well?


----------



## Lisa66 (Oct 23, 2017)

Oh dear, sorry to hear that. We all say "just a cold" but they're miserable and draining aren't they and can really knock us down....plus the adverse impact on sugars.

Hope you're feeling better now....just in time for half term?


----------



## Kathleen_1804 (Oct 27, 2017)

Lisa66 said:


> Oh dear, sorry to hear that. We all say "just a cold" but they're miserable and draining aren't they and can really knock us down....plus the adverse impact on sugars.
> 
> Hope you're feeling better now....just in time for half term?


i had a really down day yesterday i felt like crying all day feeling a little bit better today but i've got a tough decision to make about my job i only work weekends but looks like i gotta cut down my hours to one day because of child care i just hope work will let me x


----------



## Ditto (Oct 28, 2017)

(((hugs))) I couldn't be doing with all the stress of that child care shenanigans so I decided to be poor and stayed home with the kids.  What's money anyways...you only buy things with it. S'long as you've enough for food and bills...


----------



## Lisa66 (Oct 29, 2017)

Sorry to hear you had a rotten day, hopefully you're feeling better today. I hope your employers have been helpful and you've been able to sort something out.


----------



## Wirrallass (Oct 29, 2017)

Hi Kathleen I hope you're feeling a bit better by the time you read this ~ here's a little something that I hope will lift your spirits x .......


----------

